# Petri RTA



## Jarred (20/10/16)

Does anyone have stock of the Petri Rda?


----------



## Frostbite (20/10/16)

Atomix Vapes has stock of quite a few  www.atomixvapes.co.za


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...atomisers-rda/products/dotmod-petri-v2-22-rda

Great service from them too!! With a great price to match

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jarred (20/10/16)

So sorry guys! I meant RTA


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

Pretty sure I saw that on Atomix site


----------



## Vapester Steve (20/10/16)

Atomix Vapes has the RTA in stock as well


----------



## Maxxis (21/10/16)

Back in stock www.lungcandy.co.za. 

Includes free delivery nationwide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

